# Does WM take a credit card deposit for your stay?



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2018)

My first WM stay happens in a few weeks.  We'll be four in a 2 bedroom unit for a long weekend.  Wondering if WM takes a credit card deposit for either myself or my guests?  I don't know what extra charges there might be, so am just curious what to expect.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## breezez (Aug 11, 2018)

It varies some do take a deposit, some charge tot taxes, and some have never asked me for a card.

But they will always ask you for owners up date....


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 11, 2018)

Most resorts do not charge a deposit for an owner.  Guests are typically asked for $150 deposit.  If it's a resort called WM but really mostly Wyndham (like Pagosa Springs) they will charge a deposit.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2018)

breezez said:


> It varies some do take a deposit, some charge tot taxes, and some have never asked me for a card.
> 
> But they will always ask you for owners up date....





JohnPaul said:


> Most resorts do not charge a deposit for an owner.  Guests are typically asked for $150 deposit.  If it's a resort called WM but really mostly Wyndham (like Pagosa Springs) they will charge a deposit.



Thanks.  We're going for a family wedding/birthday/anniversary weekend, so will only be at the resort to sleep.  So no, I don't have time/desire for an Owner's Update. I sincerely hope it's not a hard sell thing.  

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 11, 2018)

What JohnPaul said. There are a few exceptions (which should be noted in your confirmation email) but generally owners don't pay a deposit. Guests always do.

The exceptions are generally shared resorts. Notably, WM Reunion has a deposit for everyone that is PER DAY and relatively substantial ($100/day, iirc).


----------



## breezez (Aug 12, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Most resorts do not charge a deposit for an owner.  Guests are typically asked for $150 deposit.  If it's a resort called WM but really mostly Wyndham (like Pagosa Springs) they will charge a deposit.



I stayed at The Camlin this year and they charged Owners a deposit.   And if memory serves me right Depoe Bay did also.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 12, 2018)

breezez said:


> I stayed at The Camlin this year and they charged Owners a deposit.   And if memory serves me right Depoe Bay did also.



FWIW we stayed at both the Camlin and Depoe Bay in May and was not asked for a deposit in either place.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 12, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> What JohnPaul said. There are a few exceptions (which should be noted in your confirmation email) but generally owners don't pay a deposit. Guests always do.
> 
> The exceptions are generally shared resorts. Notably, WM Reunion has a deposit for everyone that is PER DAY and relatively substantial ($100/day, iirc).



Yes, Reunion charges $110 for the first day and $100 per day thereafter to a max of $710.

Note that this is not a damage deposit, but is meant to cover use of pay-as-you-go amenities such as the restaurants, spa, golf courses, etc. 

Reunion is not managed by Wyndham and sets its own deposit policy. 

https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts/wvr-reunion-orlando.page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2018)

We'll be at Leavenworth, so I don't know how much local stuff there would be at the resort.  Although I think there is a TOT tax.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Aug 18, 2018)

I just checked online regarding an upcoming stay at the Worldmark/Wyndham Pagosa (CO).  Guess what?  New wording I'd never before noticed regarding taking a Security Deposit on check-in.



			
				WM Reservation Confirmation said:
			
		

> *Resort Information:* Pagosa Springs ONLINE ALERT - FROM 2004-10-20 TO 2030-12-31 A security deposit is required at check-in. Guests must be 21 or older to check-in. This resort has a check-out time of 10 am. No RV parking onsite.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 18, 2018)

I've sent WM numerous complains about the webpage for Pagosa Springs.  Looks like the are actually acting on some of them, at least highlighting things in your confirmation such as above (one of my items).

Also, pictures have been updated to give a better representation of the overall property (not just the fanciest units).

Still nothing to let you know that a one-bedroom (not deluxe) is the small (and I do mean small) side of a two bedroom and that a one-bedroom deluxe doesn't just mean a tiny bit fancier ala normal Worldmark but actually the large side of a two bedroom lock off.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 18, 2018)

If they're going to use those words very differently than the worldmark standard meanings, they should put that in the descriptions on the Webpage. I just checked and nothing it noted. "Smaller than the average WM unit" would do, and is something that they have used in other locations.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Aug 19, 2018)

We use WM a lot, but I've never been "charged" a security deposit; the most I've seen is a credit card hold.   On the grand scheme of things, why would I even care?   This is no different than the (way too many) hotel biz trips I take.  Hotels hold much more than the normal nightly charge.    It is a general practice across the hospitality industry to put a hold on your card.

OTOH, It does tend to change human behavior for guests (at least a bit) knowing their can be financial repercussions for aberrant behavior.   This certainly is not absolute, as we see at resorts during extreme rental periods (ex: volleyball weekend at Seaside).   From a practical standpoint, the $100 hold doesn't amount to much.   Severe damage will be charged to the account owner, not a renter.

/Jim


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 19, 2018)

One year a Group of renters smuggled in sand and built sand castles in the living room. I wonder how much that cost the owners?


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 19, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> One year a Group of renters smuggled in sand and built sand castles in the living room. I wonder how much that cost the owners?


I heard about that one! Fairly certain they charged them for all the labor and the unit unavailability. 
Jim - any insight?


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> One year a Group of renters smuggled in sand and built sand castles in the living room. I wonder how much that cost the owners?


What? What is wrong with people? I hope they were charged!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 19, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> If they're going to use those words very differently than the worldmark standard meanings, they should put that in the descriptions on the Webpage. I just checked and nothing it noted. "Smaller than the average WM unit" would do, and is something that they have used in other locations.


This is strange since the Club Wyndham site for Durango mentions the undersized aspect of the units. Never heard that Pagosa had undersized rooms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 19, 2018)

rhonda said:


> I just checked online regarding an upcoming stay at the Worldmark/Wyndham Pagosa (CO).  Guess what?  New wording I'd never before noticed regarding taking a Security Deposit on check-in.


They may call it a Security Deposit, but every Club Wyndham resort (which Pagosa is) requires a credit card hold upon check in, regardless of ownership status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 19, 2018)

Then there was the person that after a night of drinking go and turned on the spigot of the jetted tub, sat down on their bed, and woke up an hour or more later. The damaged extended down several floors.

Remember it is the Member that is responsible party for damamges.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Aug 20, 2018)

IsaiahB said:


> I heard about that one! Fairly certain they charged them for all the labor and the unit unavailability.
> Jim - any insight?


Yes, my understanding is that was reported to OC.   I do not know first hand if OC charged the owner, but I assume they did.  That would be the normal process. 

/Jim


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Aug 20, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Then there was the person that after a night of drinking go and turned on the spigot of the jetted tub, sat down on their bed, and woke up an hour or more later. The damaged extended down several floors.
> 
> Remember it is the Member that is responsible party for damamges.



Yes I am aware of that incident too, but I do not think it was after drinking.  An incident like that would cause repairs beyond the insurance deductible.  At Seaside, the deductible at the time was $25K.  That is a pretty expensive bill to receive. 

There are many reasons I choose to not rent.  Owner liability is a big reason.  The larger reason is that we really enjoy our frequent stays in great units, so we use all of our points.  We will invite friends to stay with us, and I will occasionally gift a unit to a close friend.  I also occasionally book for a family member... but usually get units for family when we are also present. 

Several years ago at an owners meeting, Gene Hensley (then President WMtC) called out Debbie and I as the couple who use WM the most in a positive tone as what is available with WM.  Our usage hasn’t diminished.  

/Jim


----------



## rhonda (Aug 20, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> They may call it a Security Deposit, but every Club Wyndham resort (which Pagosa is) requires a credit card hold upon check in, regardless of ownership status.


True, but seeing the wording on the confirmation was "new to my eyes" and I thought it might be helpful to the OP as they learn, by experience, which locations will NOT ask the owner for a credit card at check-in and which will ask for such.  I was glad to see it _noted_ on my reservation confirmation as I already knew, by experience, what to expect for this type of stay.



uscav8r said:


> This is strange since the Club Wyndham site for Durango mentions the undersized aspect of the units. Never heard that Pagosa had undersized rooms.


Keep in mind that context of the comment: Worldmark owners booking Pagosa directly through WM, not through Wyndham Club Pass or Wyndham.  The Worldmark resort gallery page for Pagosa does not provide any information on the differences between "1BR" vs "1BR Deluxe." The fact is that the 1BR is the "B-side" of a 2BR lockout unit; it is a small unit with a nearly unworkable "kitchen" tucked into a tight corner of the "living room" (which is basically the unit's entry way, also quite small).  The 1BR Deluxe is the "A-side" of the same and is much larger ... much more "on par" with what we consider a "typical/traditional WM unit" with, perhaps, a few upgrades such as a grand pantry or extra closet.

WM locations don't often have lockout configurations ... so we aren't pre-conditioned to navigating the A-Side/B-Side layouts.   Frankly, the wording on the WM resort pages fails us on this point.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2018)

As the OP for this, my question was mainly to know what to expect. If I go to a resort without any on-site paid amenities, what would they charge me for?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Aug 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> As the OP for this, my question was mainly to know what to expect. If I go to a resort without any on-site paid amenities, what would they charge me for?
> 
> Dave


Do you feel your question has been adequately answered ... or is the issue still clear as mud?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Do you feel your question has been adequately answered ... or is the issue still clear as mud?




Lol! No, I’m good, thanks. Thanks for asking. My first WM stay is in five days, so I’ll learn firsthand what happens. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2018)

I just returned from my long weekend at WM Leavenworth.  It was a nice place, and the unit worked perfectly for what we used.  We were in town for a family reunion weekend, so spent most of the time away from the resort.  On check in, they didn't ask for a credit card, just a photo ID. I don't think they charged me a TOT, or if they did, I haven't seen anything about it.  The only thing I saw where I could have spent money was the WiFi in the unit, which I chose not to use.  Beyond that, it was all very easy and quiet. 

Thanks everyone, for the comments.  Next WM stay is San Francisco in October.  I expect to have charges there.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Aug 27, 2018)

The TOT, if applicable for that location, would have been collected at the time you booked the reservation.

Edited to add:  Each resort info page (from the main gallery) identifies _if_ that location is subject to TOT.  There is a master list, updated annually, of the locations _and_ rates.

To find that list ... log into your WM account and navigate:
Home > Your Account > Online Reference Library > Forms and Information > Tax Information> *Lodging Tax (LT)/Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT)*


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks, Rhonda. I’ll check for that. The credit card is no issue, was more a curiosity question than anything else. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 27, 2018)

For many years WMTC did not pay TOT in Washington on the the advice of Wyndham Legal Counsel. Then a few years ago the Washington AG ruled the TOT Statute did cover timeshares. Wyndham paid all the past due TOT's and WMTC started collecting TOT's in Washington at the time of making the Reservation.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2018)

Just checked my Confirmation, and you folks are correct - they did charge me the Lodging Tax in advance. I hadn’t noticed that before.

Dave


----------

